# ازاى انزل ملف فيديو فى المنتدى



## vena (25 أبريل 2007)

عاوزة اعرف ازاى انزل ملف فيديو فى المنتدى وشكرا لاهتمامكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: طلب بليز*

*من المواقع دى*

Max File Size: 100 MB -> http://files.ww.com/
Max File Size: 100 MB -> http://rapidshare.de/ , http://rapidshare.com/
Max File Size: 250 MB -> http://www.megaupload.com/
Max File Size: 30 MB -> http://www.ripway.com/
Max File Size: 1 GB -> http://www.4shared.com/
Max File Size: 1 GB -> http://www.badongo.net/
FREE ONLINE STORAGE 25 GB FREE -> http://www.mediamax.com/
Max File Size: 1 GB -> http://www.rogepost.com/
Max File Size: 300 MB -> http://www.sendspace.com/
Max File Size: 500 MB -> http://filelodge.bolt.com/index.php
Max File Size: 300 MB, NO WAITING BETWEEN FILES -> http://depositfiles.com/
Max File Size: 120 MB -> http://www.filesend.net/
Max File Size: 50 MB -> http://www.sendmefile.com/
Max File Size: 500 MB -> http://www.***filehost.com/
Max File Size: 100 MB -> http://www.zshare.net/
Max File Size: 500 MB -> http://www2.bigupload.com/
Max File Size: 60 MB -> http://www.savefile.com/
Max File Size: 2 GB -> http://www.snapdrive.net/
Max File Size: 300 MB -> http://filesfly.com/
Max File Size: 300 MB -> http://www.filefactory.com/
Max File Size: 10 GB -> http://www.megashares.com/index.php
Max File Size: 75 MB -> http://www.upload.ps/
Max File Size: 150 MB -> http://www.midload.com/
Max File Size: 1 GB -> http://www.esnips.com/signin/index.jsp
Max File Size: 25 MB (FOREVER HOST) -> http://upload2.net/
* We do not delete your files unless they violate our Rules of File Storage or if there is no download activity on the file in the last 30 days.
Max File Size: 60 MB -> http://www.mega4upload.com/index.php
Max File Size: 300 MB -> http://www7.rapidupload.com/
Max File Size: 19 GB -> http://megashares.com/
Max File Size: 70 MB -> http://turboupload.com/
Max File Size: 200 MB -> http://www.hotfile.us/


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ازاى انزل ملف فيديو فى المنتدى*

شكرااااااااااا يا فراشة
مع انها متأخرة
​


----------

